# Heroes of Might & Magic 5 - wie Einheiten aus einer Armee entlassen / tauschen / vereinen?



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2011)

HoMM5 ist auf der neuen PCGames ja als Vollversion dabei, jetzt hab ich auch die ersten drei Missionen gemacht, allerdings hab ich da ein kleines Problem: man hat ja quasi 7 "slots" für Soldaten, da hab ich Schwertkämpfer, Bogenschützen und Bauern. Teils aber zB drei Gruppen von Bauern. Jetzt hab ich eine Truppe mit Greifen getroffen, die sich anschließen wollen - aber wie krieg ich einen der belegten Slots frei, also wie "entlasse" ich eine Gruppe, um Platz zu schaffen, bzw. wie kann ich die beiden Slots mit 37 und 40 Bauern zu EINEM Slot machen, damit einer frei wird? Ich hab es mit Drag and Drop probier, aber die Einheiten springen immer wieder zurück zu ihrem Ausgangsort.


Siehe Screenshot anbei.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Februar 2011)

Ich denke bei diesem Tauschen-Fenster ist es nicht möglich, bin mir jetzt da aber nicht mehr sicher. Falls ich mich richtig erinnere, kann man es beim Helden selbst einstellen wenn man auf sein Bild klickt oder doppelklickt.
Und natürlich in der eigenen Festung.


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn du auf dein Helden-Portrait mit der linken Maustaste doppel klickst, dann öffnet sich ein Detail-Menu- Dort wählst du den obersten Reiter ("Armee und Attributwerte"). Dort siehst du dann deine Armee. Wenn du nun per Drag n Drop oder auch per Linkklick-Auswahl zwei gleiche EInheiten-Typen übereinander legst, dann werden diese auch zu einer Einheit.   

Einheiten entlassen tust du, wenn du in dem "Armee und Attributwerte"-Menu doppelt auf ein Einheiten-Portrait kickst. Dann öffnet sich die Einheiten-Detail Seite. Dort rechts unten das Symbol mit dem roten "Stop-Zeichen" anklicken um die EInheit zu entlassen.

EDIT:
So wie MisterSmith schrieb: In dem Tausch.-Fenster wird es vermutlich nicht gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

Also, dann muss ich also immer mit einem "leeren" slote rumlaufen, da es ja sein könnte, dass ich auf meiner Reise eine Einheit treffe, die mitkommmen will? Is ja doof...


Das kuriose war btw: im kampf wurde mir gesagt, dass ich ja nun über beflügelte Einheiten verfügen würde und diese über Mauern fliegen können - hatte ich aber ja gar nicht...   war wohl gesciptet, dass man die Greife vor der Schlacht trifft, und an sich dann auch mitnimmt.


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, dann muss ich also immer mit einem "leeren" slote rumlaufen, da es ja sein könnte, dass ich auf meiner Reise eine Einheit treffe, die mitkommmen will? Is ja doof...


   Nein, wieso? 
Di kannst jederzeit unterwegs auch Einheiten entlassen. Wenn sich eine starke Einheit anschließen will, dann entlässt du einfach eine schwächere oder eine, die zahlenmäßig bereits aufgerieben ist.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also, dann muss ich also immer mit einem "leeren" slote rumlaufen, da es ja sein könnte, dass ich auf meiner Reise eine Einheit treffe, die mitkommmen will? Is ja doof...
> ...


Ja, aber das ging ja eben nicht - ich hab den Greif in dem Screenshot auf eine der vorhanden Einheiten "gezogen" und nichts passierte. Und wie ich zuerst eine Einheit entlassen kann, um dann nochmal zum Greif zu gehen, wusste ich halt nicht 


Inzwischen weiß ich, dass die linke Ecke des Icons der "neuen" Einheit quasi zum Mauszeiger wird und man die die linke Ecke des Icons eher in die rechte Ecke der zu ersetzenden Einheit schieben muss. Siehe bearbeiteter Screenshot: nur wenn ich das Icon dahinschiebe, wie es da zu sehen ist, und dann loslasse, klappt es. Ich hatte immer versucht, das Icon "passend" über das alte zu legen, das hat nie geklappt.


Aber wie ist das mit dem Entlassen eigentlich? Bleiben die entlassenen Einheiten dann genau da stehen, oder sind die einfach weg?


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2011)

Komisch. Ich hab die Steam-Version und bei mir kann ich die Symbole auch einfach übereinander schieben.   

Wenn du Einheiten entlässt, dann sind sie weg.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

Vlt. ist mein PC einfach zu stark    Es geht bei mir echt nur, wenn ich die linke oberen Ecke des einen Icons eher in der rechten unteren Ecke des anderen loslasse ^^  Egal ob es um Ersetzen geht oder auch einfach nur in der Burg eine neu gelaufte Einheit in einen leeren Slot der Armee zu schieben.


ps: wie hieß denn nochmal das Spiel, das so ähnlich war? Ist schon deutlich älter - da weiß ich noch, dass man auch Einheiten ohne Held reisen lassen konnte, und man konnte auch in Höhlen gehen, um dort zu kämpfen. Ich glaub ein wichtiger Punkt war da auch, dass es mehrere "Rassen" gab, die einene eher Feuer, die anderen Luft, die nächsten Erde usw.


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2011)

Also es gibt noch *King's Bounty* und *Disciples (3) *
Die sind beide vom Prinzip wie HOMM.
Finde ich auch beide sehr geil. 
King's Bounty hat den Vorteil, dass der Held seine Items und Attribute behält über das Spiel hinweg. Und nicht wie bei HOMM 5, dass man immer mit einem vorgegebenen Item-Set startet (oder ohne). Ist mehr RPG.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

Nee, das war nochmal älter glaub ich. Es war auch ähnlich wie bei HoMM mit so ner landschaft, wo man dann rundenbasiert mit Bewegungspunkten rumläuft. Vlt. war es sogar ein viel älterer Teil von HoMM? ^^


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2011)

Age of Wonders evtl. ? 
Oder eben - wie du schon meintest - ein altes HOMM/Kings Bounty.

Bei HOMM 5 geht es btw. auch noch "unter Tage".


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich es wieder: Lord of Magic hieß das   Ich GLAUB ich weiß noch, dass nach dem Fertigladen immer eine Stimme sagt "Willkommen bei Looooords of Magic!"  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSANCkGmarw


----------



## Mothman (22. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich es wieder: Lord of Magic hieß das   Ich GLAUB ich weiß noch, dass nach dem Fertigladen immer eine Stimme sagt "Willkommen bei Looooords of Magic!"


 Mmh...ok. Das Spiel muss total an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Kenn ich garnicht, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, damals warst Du halt vermutlich erst 5...


----------



## Mothman (22. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, damals warst Du halt vermutlich erst 5...


 Ja, 5 mal 3,6


----------

